# Feeding Otos



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

No idea what will work reliably for you, I too have otos that ignore zuchinni, spinach, etc. Occasionally I'll see them munching on some sinking pellets, but by and large they seem to grow fat on whatever is growing on the leaves of my plants as I see them on there all the time eating. The pellets that they occasionally munch on are hikari micro algae wafers that I throw in the tank for my shrimp


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

theatermusic87 said:


> No idea what will work reliably for you, I too have otos that ignore zuchinni, spinach, etc. Occasionally I'll see them munching on some sinking pellets, but by and large they seem to grow fat on whatever is growing on the leaves of my plants as I see them on there all the time eating. The pellets that they occasionally munch on are hikari micro algae wafers that I throw in the tank for my shrimp


Yeah, my oto just hides and stays still in one place now more than ever now. I did see it grazing on some leaves once in a while. But definitely got skinnier the past couple days. I feel bad honestly. No wonder why they are so hard to keep...

Bump:


theatermusic87 said:


> No idea what will work reliably for you, I too have otos that ignore zuchinni, spinach, etc. Occasionally I'll see them munching on some sinking pellets, but by and large they seem to grow fat on whatever is growing on the leaves of my plants as I see them on there all the time eating. The pellets that they occasionally munch on are hikari micro algae wafers that I throw in the tank for my shrimp


Yeah, my oto just hides and stays still in one place now more than ever now. I did see it grazing on some leaves once in a while. But definitely got skinnier the past couple days. I feel bad honestly. No wonder why they are so hard to keep...


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I have heard good things about repashy soilent green for feeding oto. I am buying some this week to feed mine.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

What is that? You have a link for that?


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Products by Size :: 3 oz Jar :: Soilent Green 3 oz JAR - Repashy Ventures - Specialty Pet Products


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

thedood said:


> Products by Size :: 3 oz Jar :: Soilent Green 3 oz JAR - Repashy Ventures - Specialty Pet Products


I googled searched it right after I asked. Lol. I might have to try it out.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Its supposed to be good stuff. The ingredients list looks good so I find the reviews I have read easy to believe.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

thedood said:


> Its supposed to be good stuff. The ingredients list looks good so I find the reviews I have read easy to believe.


Yeah, looks like they're are some really good stuff in there. I'm probably going to get some and make them. See if the oto likes it.


----------



## TaylorTurner (Mar 15, 2016)

thedood said:


> I have heard good things about repashy soilent green for feeding oto. I am buying some this week to feed mine.


Yes, Repashy is great stuff! They make two varieties of _aufwuchs_ gel foods, Soilent Green and Super Green. I have 6 _Otocinclus_ that have been thriving on Soilent Green.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

I've never had zuchinni not work. Blanch/boil for 2 mins, then leave in the tank. Will likely take 3-4 days for them to see it as food, needs to soften. Most people take it out for fear of spoiling, but they need to learn its food and most people give up after a day or two.

I have 55 otos in my 90, and the only way that many would stay alive if with veggies.

Also like peppers, cucumber, basil, spinach, most veg repashy food, and Cory pellets for protein.


----------



## WordSplicer (Feb 5, 2016)

My Otos are weirdly in love with Azoo Max Growth shrimp food. I bought it for my red cherry shrimp, and while the shrimp couldn't care less for it, the Otos come out of hiding and go nuts on the Azoo food. They couldn't care less for the sinking wafers or algae pellets I feed my Corys.

Good luck!


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

AdamTill said:


> I've never had zuchinni not work. Blanch/boil for 2 mins, then leave in the tank. Will likely take 3-4 days for them to see it as food, needs to soften. Most people take it out for fear of spoiling, but they need to learn its food and most people give up after a day or two.
> 
> I have 55 otos in my 90, and the only way that many would stay alive if with veggies.
> 
> Also like peppers, cucumber, basil, spinach, most veg repashy food, and Cory pellets for protein.


I've had mine in the tank for about 3 day to the point where I try to remove the zucchini it just turns into mush and makes a huge mess in the tank. I still don't see the oto going for it. But the bladder snails seem to love em more and that's how I get rid of them.


----------



## Dariofan (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine go for Aqueon algae wafers, sinking veggie pellets by omega one, they really like the dried seaweed kind of like sushi nori wraps from omega one, they do eventually go for spinach/zucchini blanched and left a couple days. I also read frozen blood worms if they are skinny to fatten them up-I haven't seen mine eat those, but I don't see too many on the substrate left. I think they also go for baby brine shrimp as whenever I put those in for fry the Otos come out and get really active. They mostly go for things after lights out. Just leave the veggies/seaweed/Repashy hanging in the tank for a few days and replace it when it's gross, I think unless the oto has something else going on and is poorly it will eventually try it.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dariofan said:


> Mine go for Aqueon algae wafers, sinking veggie pellets by omega one, they really like the dried seaweed kind of like sushi nori wraps from omega one, they do eventually go for spinach/zucchini blanched and left a couple days. I also read frozen blood worms if they are skinny to fatten them up-I haven't seen mine eat those, but I don't see too many on the substrate left. I think they also go for baby brine shrimp as whenever I put those in for fry the Otos come out and get really active. They mostly go for things after lights out. Just leave the veggies/seaweed/Repashy hanging in the tank for a few days and replace it when it's gross, I think unless the oto has something else going on and is poorly it will eventually try it.


I will try out some of those options. I haven't seen my oto for two days now. I don't know where it went.. I'm hoping he/she didn't die...


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

csong30 said:


> I will try out some of those options. I haven't seen my oto for two days now. I don't know where it went.. I'm hoping he/she didn't die...


Wouldn't worry too much. I have 55+ in mine and barely see them, especially as the val forest has been growing in. They're hiding ninjas.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

AdamTill said:


> Wouldn't worry too much. I have 55+ in mine and barely see them, especially as the val forest has been growing in. They're hiding ninjas.


I usually can find the oto, but now I haven't seen it around for the past 3 days. That's the only reason why I'm a little worried. lol. Especially since it got skinnier so didn't want it to starve to death.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

@csong30 Thought I would let you know I bought some repashy super green. My oto have been tearing it up. They all have big fat bellies. I would recommend it!


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine LOVE these. have to break them in 4ths though as they are really designed for plecos who also adore them.
YFS Fish Food - YFS Veggie Wafers
They also sell them on the "world marketplace".


----------

